# Roller nap for cabinets



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Have a set of cabinets i'm about to paint and will not be spaying due to circumstances. Which mini nap has given you the best fine finish from your experience? I'll be priming with Coverstain and apply two or three coats of Advance Satin. 

Thanks!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I usually use the 3/16 micro-fiber mini covers and get petty good results.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I started using a 6" weenie plush 3/16 skin, or maybe a 1/4, on door,s and jambs with real good results. Have used them with Duration, pro classics and a-100 with great results. I have never used advance but they should work.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

ttd said:


> Have a set of cabinets I’m about to paint and will not be spaying due to circumstances. Which mini nap has given you the best fine finish from your experience? I'll be priming with Coverstain and apply two or three coats of Advance Satin.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a box of around 100 various mini roller covers. I do not recall rolling out CS with a mini roller and I have never used Advance. On a thread here someone mentioned that foam rollers give the finest finish. The poster said that she worked in a furniture factory and that is how they finished their furniture. I understand that Advance is rather thin, so a foam roller might work. Otherwise I would go to every paint and big box store and get as many thin nap mini rollers as I could find that look good. Then I would test out the rollers with both CS and Advance on a surface similar to the cabinets you are painting.
It would be nice to see a photo of the cabinets to see what details you will have to deal with. There is a brand of foam roller called FoamPro. Here is their link: http://www.foampromfg.com/ 
They have a white 2” foam roller that has a flat outer edge that lets you roll right up to an edge. I get mine at a big Box store called Menards, but I don’t know if you have any in your area. I see online that Home Depot carries some of the FoamPro line. In fact, I just saw a gray 2” roller that I have not yet seen in any store.
I recently bought a gray foam roller that has a concave edge instead of a flat edge, but I have not used this yet. Supposedly this will not leave paint lines near the edge.
Purdy makes a 6 ½” mini roller with a ¼” nap that I really like for fine finishes. I would imagine that if you did your cabinets with this and Muralo ultra satin, you might be able to forego using a primer. A very knowledgeable clerk at my BM dealer said as much when I asked about using Muralo over Polyurethaned woodwork, and he does not sell Muralo. Years ago I remember touching up a kitchen cabinet with muralo and my partner could not tell the difference between where I rolled and the original sprayed finish.
My best guess is to go shopping and get what you can, then do a little experimenting. Good luck.
futtyos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*What brand?*



RH said:


> I usually use the 3/16 micro-fiber mini covers and get petty good results.


Please tell us what brand 3/16" and where you purchased them.

futtyos


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard to get Coverstain to flow out well no matter what you apply it with, but I might use a mohair or similar for that. The quicker you can get it on the less nappy it'll be, but in any case you should be able to sand the Coverstain pretty smooth before finishing. 

For Advance, I haven't found a better method than applying with a 3/8 microfiber and tipping off with a brush. I've experimented some with rolling only with Advance and the short nap micros, and it can turn out pretty good. I just like the smoothness produced by tipping it off with a good brush. Even the minimal stipple left by a good microfiber reduces the sheen somewhat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've tried a wide variety of roller covers with Advance. Foam, Mohair, Velvet and Microfiber. So far the best finish I've been able to achieve on slab doors is with a 9" 1/4" ArroWorthy Microfiber cover. For smaller spaces I'll use an 3/8" ArroWorthy microfiber weenie roller. 

I'd also recommend that you warm the paint and add a small amount of water or Floetrol, maybe 5% or less.

Your prep work will make a huge difference in the finish quality with Advance. I'd recommend sanding the primer up to 400 grit or higher. If you only sand to 220 you'll likely see small scratch marks in the finish after 2 coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

wooster mini roller pro doo z


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use Moe Hair, Veloure pads. these so far leave little stipple marks.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wooster Big Green flocked foam or a Whizzflock. Also The Wooster Red Feather is a good one.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

futtyos said:


> Please tell us what brand 3/16" and where you purchased them.
> 
> futtyos


I use a brand called Allpro - covers are white with a thin purple strip going through them. They have a six and four inch size as well as several different nap lengths. I get mine from my regional supplier, Miller Paint.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Thanks*



RH said:


> I use a brand called Allpro - covers are white with a thin purple strip going through them. They have a six and four inch size as well as several different nap lengths. I get mine from my regional supplier, Miller Paint.


Thanks. I just bought some while I was out of state in Missouri, but they were a thicker nap. I will see if I can find them in my area. I am always looking for good mini rollers.

futtyos


----------

